# Most underated player?



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 5, 2013)

My vote goes to Peter Joseph! Just a great player you dont hear about. His leads and solos are just awesome. Who gets your vote.


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jul 5, 2013)

i vote steven bradley from iwrestledabearonce, most people hate on the band left and right but steven is really a great guitarist


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Jul 5, 2013)

Per Nilsson!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 5, 2013)

Ron Jarzombek.

Jari Maenpaa.

Syu.

Jeff Waters.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 5, 2013)

ryan knight.

the best in my mind together with emil werstler


----------



## vilk (Jul 5, 2013)

Karl Sanders. Nile is pretty well recognized for being super heavy, but I feel like the fact that everything 'sounds egypt-y' probably distracts a lot of people from the ridiculously insane stuff that this guy (and dallas toler-wade) are actually doing. But Sanders is the king of the slow guitar solo-- stretching out those notes and bending them into awesomeness. Even if you think the constant harmonic minor is gimmicky, anyone can admit that this guy has a very unique approach to soloing. 

Also Andy LaRocque from King Diamond. This guys solos beat the crap out of maiden solos, or any classic metal band as far as I'm concerned. They're techy for their time, but even moreso they just fit the songs so well and have all these hooks and never sound cliche or boring. Even if your not a King fan, there's no denying the riffage and solos.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 5, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Karl Sanders. Nile is pretty well recognized for being super heavy, but I feel like the fact that everything 'sounds egypt-y' probably distracts a lot of people from the ridiculously insane stuff that this guy (and dallas toler-wade) are actually doing. But Sanders is the king of the slow guitar solo-- stretching out those notes and bending them into awesomeness.
> 
> Also Andy LaRocque from King Diamond. This guys solos beat the crap out of maiden solos, or any classic metal band as far as I'm concerned. They're techy for their time, but even moreso they just fit the songs so well and have all these hooks and never sound cliche or boring.



damn, both your picks are so spot on! Karl practices so hard every day to better himself and his bends are amazing. 
I had a lesson with him and he is the kindest guy too,

Andy's solo in "Trapped in a Corner" might be my favorite ever


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 5, 2013)

mark Morton from lamb of god. Great Guitarist, he has had some killer solos and writes great riffs


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 5, 2013)

Omar Rodriguez-Lopez, Dustie Waring, Me... ya know...


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 5, 2013)

Frank Aresti. 
Jim Matheos. 

I still maintain that the Fates Warning guys never got half the recognition they deserved. 

Also, Steve Stevens. He's mostly known for his work with Billy Idol and Michael Jackson, but he's a killer guitarist with some fantastic flamenco chops.


EDIT: New band name. Fantastic Flamenco Chops.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 5, 2013)

Cristofer Malmstrom. I'm listening to a lot of Darkane right now so an obvious choice for me but he doesn't get talked about enough for killer right hand riffing, excellent solos and a great composer.


----------



## Zer01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Someone mentioned Per but I'm going with Jonas Kjellgren. I could be wrong but I feel like Per brings the melody but Jonas brings the heavy.

BTW, has he dropped off the face of the earth?


----------



## Universe74 (Jul 5, 2013)

Martin Andres


----------



## toothbrush (Jul 5, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Ron Jarzombek.



+1



Gamma362 said:


> mark Morton from lamb of god. Great Guitarist, he has had some killer solos and writes great riffs



I'd agree with you here as well, being that I think Morton is an incredible musician, but I wouldn't consider him to be underrated.



My vote goes to Per Wiberg. Still sad to know that he's no longer with Opeth, but I saw Opeth with Joakim back in October of 2012 and he was excellent. Fits well with the band.


----------



## DXL (Jul 5, 2013)

Gamma362 said:


> mark Morton from lamb of god. Great Guitarist, he has had some killer solos and writes great riffs



Mark Morton writes the riffs? I've been worshiping Adler this whole time


----------



## Jlang (Jul 5, 2013)

I am by no means the biggest LOG fan but from what I've heard they share riff writing duties.

Great thread idea , my vote goes to Ben Tovey the dude seriously is an amazing guitar player.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 6, 2013)

this guy:


----------



## Addie5150 (Jul 6, 2013)

Richie Kotzen


----------



## NickS (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree with Omar Rodriguez-Lopez. Also, I don't know how underrated he is, but John Frusciante should be up there.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 6, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Jari Maenpaa.


He's one of the most popular guitarist in the genre aside from Jesper S. from In Flames or perhaps Allu from Nazarene.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 6, 2013)

Another is Tommy Vetterli. 
Coroner was one of the first foreign metal bands I got addicted to, besides Black Sabbath of course.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sepp from Kannibal Kow...so underrated no one knows he even exists 

in all seriousness, Alex Scolnick and the late Jeff Hanneman in my opinion, followed closely by Phil F***in' Demmel.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jul 6, 2013)

Wes Hauch.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Jul 6, 2013)

Per Nilsson, Marc Okubo and Ryan Knight


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Jul 6, 2013)

Stealthtastic said:


> Wes Hauch.



Agreed, but I think Wes will be getting his due kudos in short time. 

For some reason I just get the feeling that this upcoming tour with BTBAM, The Contortionist, and a fulling functioning The Faceless lineup is going to be really good for all three bands, and get them all some love. 

Of course, I could be horrendously wrong.


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 6, 2013)

Stealthtastic said:


> Wes Hauch.



So much this.


----------



## Addison90 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ron Jarzombek isn't underrated these days.

Some underrated rock/metal/prog/fusion players: 

Scott Mishoe:



T.J. Helmerich:



Alex Machacek:



Todd Duane:



Joel Rivard:



Josh Christian (Toxik): 



Josh Baumann (Lye By Mistake):



Wayne Krantz:


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jul 6, 2013)

Ben Lacy, Brandon Ellis


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 6, 2013)

Kurt Ballou, his riffs melt faces


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> Kurt Ballou, his riffs melt faces



Trey Azagthoth

Matt Pike

Andy Nelson (Weekend Nachos)

Also gonna agree, RON FRIGGIN JARZOMBEK!!!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 6, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> He's one of the most popular guitarist in the genre aside from Jesper S. from In Flames or perhaps Allu from Nazarene.



Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places but I don't see him mentioned that often.

He is a truly face-melting guitarist.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 6, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Karl Sanders. Nile is pretty well recognized for being super heavy, but I feel like the fact that everything 'sounds egypt-y' probably distracts a lot of people from the ridiculously insane stuff that this guy (and dallas toler-wade) are actually doing. But Sanders is the king of the slow guitar solo-- stretching out those notes and bending them into awesomeness. Even if you think the constant harmonic minor is gimmicky, anyone can admit that this guy has a very unique approach to soloing.



Just listen to the solo on "Stones of Sorrow", which is like, 17 years old or something now, it's bloody great, Karl is an excellent musician.

My votes go to Tony Macalpine and Richie Kotzen. Tony gets credit for his more traditional shred stuff, and Richie is well known amongst our sort as a good shredder, and he does his bluesy rock thing these days, but both of these guys are killer fusion guitarists, like, out of this world good. T Mac in particular - words cannot describe what he can do in a fusion setting.

Just check out the song Richie opens his guitar vid with



Amazing!


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 6, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> Ron Jarzombek isn't underrated these days.
> 
> Some underrated rock/metal/prog/fusion players:
> 
> ...



Pretty much all of the old Shrapnel artists that didn't make it Becker/Friedman/Gilbert levels of popularity are very underrated, 
but I think most of that comes from people not knowing who they are.

To add to that list:

- Derek Taylor
- Michael Lee Firkins 
- Brett Garsed
- Rich Kern
- Darren Housholder


----------



## Maniacal (Jul 6, 2013)

I always felt that Chad Coggin deserved more recognition.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 6, 2013)

DXL said:


> Mark Morton writes the riffs? I've been worshiping Adler this whole time



They both do


----------



## MaksMed (Jul 7, 2013)

Richie Kotzen. His timing is the best I've ever heard


----------



## rapterr15 (Jul 7, 2013)

Daniel Gildenlow. He's written some of the most unique prog i've ever heard and his phrasing to me is really interesting. His playing on Remedy Lane really blows me away.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 7, 2013)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> To add to that list:
> 
> - Derek Taylor



The Crimeny album he did is one of my top albums of all time. Some of the solos he does on there are just mindblowing.


----------



## -42- (Jul 7, 2013)

Mike Lerner
Mick Barr
Ler LaLonde 
Kelly Schaefer 
Buzz Osbourne


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 7, 2013)

I got to vote Kotzen too, he just has everything and can play anything to an incredible standard. Shred/Fusion/Blues whatever, and his song writing skills are excellent. Personally I love his voice too.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 7, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> I always felt that Chad Coggin deserved more recognition.




I've never heard of him before - he is superb, his harmonics are off the scale!


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 7, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Karl Sanders. Nile is pretty well recognized for being super heavy, but I feel like the fact that everything 'sounds egypt-y' probably distracts a lot of people from the ridiculously insane stuff that this guy (and dallas toler-wade) are actually doing. But Sanders is the king of the slow guitar solo-- stretching out those notes and bending them into awesomeness. Even if you think the constant harmonic minor is gimmicky, anyone can admit that this guy has a very unique approach to soloing.



Here is my problem with Nile and Karl Sanders. Keep in mind, I am a huge Nile fan, if there is any death metal band which has extends the limits of endurance, it is them. 

Problem is, Karl's playing is far, far too sloppy for my liking. I understand why this is the case now, they are extremely distorted and he hangs his guitar far too low. If you're trying to sound like rusty cooley with those sweeps and alt. picking, you can't have your guitar hanging there, pull it up. I saw his "Betcha Can't Play This" and it was horrific, and considering they're one of the kings of DM, I expected better. 

That being said, Sanders is one of the most melodic players on the planet, his vibrato is some of the best I have seen - some of his songs, especially on Ithyphallic, had some truly terrific vibrato. I'm sure in the studio he is insanely good, because Nile have crazy licks, but unfortunately you need to perform outside as well.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 7, 2013)

claudio sanchez of coheed and cambria...

...on top of playing rhythm & lead, he writes & sings too.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 7, 2013)

Ron Jarzombek. The man is a technical genius, his ideas are unbelievably unique and as a guitar player - there is simply no one who can match his ability, in metal at least. I thought Blotted Science was going to be his big project - he had some crazy talent on that EP he released and it sounded insane and original. That was two years ago, and if Hannes Grossman is to be believed, sounds like they aren't releasing stuff for a while. 

Muhammed Suicmez - did anyone play death metal like he did a decade ago? Lol, no - I've been listening to death metal for a while and much of it sounded the same. He came along and with his music the entire scene changed. Check this insanely good solo for an example.


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 7, 2013)

+1 on Ron Jarzombek. Awesome outro solo



+1 on Daniel Gildenlow.

Torre Ostby (ex- Conception)



And Fredrik Thordendahl


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 7, 2013)

SenorDingDong said:


> Frank Aresti.
> Jim Matheos.
> 
> I still maintain that the Fates Warning guys never got half the recognition they deserved.



I have always felt these guys should have been acknowledged among the great duos like Hetfield/Hammett, Downing/Tipton, Smith/Murray...

Also, Josh Christian from Toxik. Dude was infusing classical and jazz into some badass thrash riffs long before anyone, save maybe Ron Jarzombek and Tommy Vetterli.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 7, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> claudio sanchez of coheed and cambria...
> 
> ...on top of playing rhythm & lead, he writes & sings too.





Also, Per Nilsson and the dude from Soreption seem pretty underrated. Both of them make it look easy.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 7, 2013)

No doubt there are shredders out there better than him, but Gary Holt doesnt get the attention he deserves

Definitely my favourite Thrash player


----------



## craigny (Jul 7, 2013)

I know he's bigger around here but Jeff Loomis dosent get as much recognition in the mainstream ad he should IMO. And I'd throw a vote out there for Nuno Bettancourt. Now that I think of it I wouldn't say they're underrated but should be recognized more.


----------



## elnyrb10 (Jul 7, 2013)

brian from the black dahlia murder. no doubt the best rhythm player in modern metal in my opinion


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 7, 2013)

Every SSO bedroom shredder... Duh...


----------



## Stan (Jul 7, 2013)

Andy Laroque.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 7, 2013)

Michael Lee Firkins
Richie Kotzen
Ron Jarzombek 
Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal
Tony Macalpine
Derek Taylor
Scott Stine


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 7, 2013)

Not sure if underrated or just not been doing stuff for long enough to get properly noticed:

Ben Tovey
Jakub Zytecki
Josh Middleton


----------



## StevenC (Jul 7, 2013)

Lee Altus is awesome. Also, no matter how good you think Jason Becker is, he's better than that.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 8, 2013)

Def second Andy Laroque & Nuno Bettencourt & Lee Altus/Gary Holt

No one mentioned him yet, but the winning name surely has to be Criss Oliva from Savatage. SHOCKINGLY over looked guitar player and one of the most gifted players of his generation imo. Even in death he hasn't really got the status he deserves, the guy should be held and mentioned in the same breath as the likes of Van Halen, Rhoads etc.

Will also say Harry Cody from Shotgun Messiah is a name everyone should know and got no press at all. His solo on likes of Living Without You & Shout it Out is incredible, and the playing on the Violent New Breed album is immense

Also J from White Zombie should get a lot more press when people talk about Metal in the early 90's, was just all about Dime for bringing Groove in to metal. He can w*nk with the best of them but he is a full on riff monster


----------



## Force (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow, there's some awesome musicians in this thread i'd never heard of.

I'll throw in Kee Marcello & Victor Smolski


----------



## vansinn (Jul 8, 2013)

Manny Carlton (originally from Nazareth) and Martin Barre from Jethro Tull


----------



## Pat_tct (Jul 8, 2013)

I really look up to most guitar players that stand behind the "mastermind(s)" of the Band. E.G.:

For "Periphery" most people one looks up to Misha, but I really like the style of Jake Bowen more. Plus he writes excellent electronic music.

In Killwswitch Engage most people look at Adam D. but Joel is a monster riffer.

Ben Savage from Whitechapel is not getting enough +rep i believe. He is really good.

Wes Hauch stands in the shadow of Michael Keene but is one the best players I have heard. 


And I second Steve from iwrestledabearonce. he is talented as hell.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 8, 2013)

Whilst a few have mentioned Andy LaRocque, is there no love for Mike Wead? Has done leads on some classic albums yet always seems to fly permanently under the radar.


----------



## Malkav (Jul 8, 2013)

Some really good posts so far, I completely agree with players like Garsed, Helmerich and Machacek - Amazing players and musicians - Personally I think that Garsed & Helmerich put out more tonally and emotionally rich amazing music than 90% of their peers back in the day, and it's quite shameful the world doesn't give them the recognition they deserve in that respect.

Also I'm gonna put forward Robert Fripp, the man basically led and spearheaded a genre and one of the most groundbreaking bands of our time, and is absolutely no slouch on guitar, he may not be as showy as other players but holy crap the amount of stuff going on in some of his parts is mind blowing, the harmonic complexity just astounds me some times.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> Richie Kotzen
> Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal



Bingo. 

And I'm gonna throw in Glenn Drover and Ty Tabor.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Jul 8, 2013)

Jon Levasseur. Just look, chaotic, mindbending riff one time, and then second after comes out a nice, smooth and warm melodic solo like a glimmer of hope in this otherwise dead world. Especially on Blasphemy Made Flesh.


----------



## oompa (Jul 8, 2013)

Jason "Tux" Morgan according to Wikipedia 

The guy who banged guitar on the awesome that is Monstrosity's Millennium. He sort of did that and then just disappeared. I remember reading somewhere that he runs a ranch somewhere or something like that, it was a long time ago, I have absolutely no idea how reliable that information is.

Also the guys from Coprofago, Sebastián Vergara and Pablo Alvarez. Where the hell did they go? UCC was a friggin masterpiece, you can't just quit ffs  They also just disappeared. my kingdom to whoever can track these guys down and get em to start writing again!


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 9, 2013)

Nels Cline


----------



## Rojne (Jul 9, 2013)

Ryan Knight / Black Dahlia
Daniel Gildenlöw / Pain Of Salvation
Tony Sannicandro / Job For A Cowboy
Henrik Danhage / Death Destruction, ex Evergrey 

And especially Henrik Danhage, he's got the greatest lead-tone ever and a really cool style!


----------



## vilk (Jul 9, 2013)

I totally forgot Carl August Tidemann. He does some awesome solos on his one album with Arcturus, and while Winds isn't my favorite band ever the neo-classical stuff he does with them is brilliant.


----------



## Astral Worm (Jul 9, 2013)

Joe Haley from Psycroptic!!! Awesome style and no one really plays like him in my opinion! Very unique!


----------



## dwizted (Jul 9, 2013)

Wes is a killer player and has that musical sense in his playing.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jul 9, 2013)

Bobby Koelbe
Matt Sotelo
Shannon Hamm
Pekka Kokko
And I'll second Gary Holt. How he is not worshipped in the same vein as Hammett and Skolnick I'll never know.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jul 9, 2013)

someone mentions it above... 
Ben Tovey from Rise to Remain is an amazing guitarist. Maybe they just dont have enough material out to be noticed but if anyone has heard them im sure they've been impressed with his guitar work.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris Brooks:

Chris Brooks | Guitarist, Sydney, Australia | Home


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 9, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> Michael Lee Firkins
> Richie Kotzen
> Ron Jarzombek
> Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal
> ...



Bumblefooooooot


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 9, 2013)

elnyrb10 said:


> brian from the black dahlia murder. no doubt the best rhythm player in modern metal in my opinion



He is excellent, right up there at the top, but I think Pat O'brien from Cannibal Corpse tops him.

He is good to the point where the Rob Barrett doesn't record rhythm parts for CC records as Pat is so tight and on time.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 9, 2013)

Another name I want to put forward (not a metal guy by any means, we're talking 70s classic rock here) is Dave Flett, from Manfred Mann's Earth Band... I pretty much guarantee you'll never have heard of him, but listen to the solo at 1:50 here.



Tell me that guy shouldn't be way better known. He used Flying Vs and old Les Paul Juniors too, so clearly a man of taste.



Sdrizis89 said:


> someone mentions it above...
> Ben Tovey from Rise to Remain is an amazing guitarist. Maybe they just dont have enough material out to be noticed but if anyone has heard them im sure they've been impressed with his guitar work.



Indeed - he's my guitar teacher so I've seen his playing from pretty close quarters. He is just incredible - great teacher too.

Here he is:


----------



## Splinterhead (Jul 9, 2013)

Brett Garsed and TJ Helmerich...no doubt.

In my opinion the two most underrated, as in not in the "mainstream" would be, 

Allan Holdsworth
Shawn Lane

Both of which instill fear in guitar players everywhere.
Both of which should have been living in very big houses enjoying the fruits of their labors.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 9, 2013)

Is Omar Rodriguez-Lopez really that good? Bc sometimes I swear it's like he's just hitting *anything*... Him and the Primus dude make me question whether I actually dig what I'm hearing sometimes... Their bands overall are good but those two dudes are sketchy to me...


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 9, 2013)

Billy Corgan is known for songwriting but rarely mentioned as guitar great. His solos on Siamese Dream are some of the best non-wankoff solos out there (Soma's solo in particular gives me chills). Micheal Akerfelt for similar reasons - nice tasty solos, not super technically proficient.

and agree with both the King Diamond guys on Abigail - the solos on Abigail are killer, and the lead tone is amazing on that album as well.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 9, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Is Omar Rodriguez-Lopez really that good? Bc sometimes I swear it's like he's just hitting *anything*... Him and the Primus dude make me question whether I actually dig what I'm hearing sometimes... Their bands overall are good but those two dudes are sketchy to me...



They are definitely sketchy. ORL seems to be in the "hit anything and call it a "jazz note"!" camp to me, Larry from Primus just seems to hit anything for the sake of it. Some of his licks are really cool, like "John the Fisherman", other times he seems to be in the band for the sake of textures and little else. He is supposed to be a decent thrash player, but seems to have taken a much less obvious route with his playing since he quit thrash in the late 80s.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 9, 2013)

Some great mentions in this thread.

My mention would have to be Dan Mongrain from Martyr. from the riffs to the solos, there is absolutely no one on this planet who sounds like him. so sad that the band is on hiatus.



solo section starts at 3:07, for anyone who hasn't heard his playing.


----------



## Symb0lic (Jul 9, 2013)

Sylvain Marcoux


----------



## Tang (Jul 9, 2013)

Ben Sharp aka Cloudkicker.

Dude doesn't write anything crazy or technical, but man.. his riffs and songwriting.. just glorious.


----------



## daschy (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm surprised no one here has mentioned Jonas Bryssling from Spawn of Possession. The dude is a brilliant rhythm writer, but I don't hear much talk about him in the metal community. I guess he sort of sits in the shadow of Chris Muenzner (another underrated great not mentioned here, but far more popular than Bryssling) and Erlend Caspersen (his bass playing is rising in popularity through his YouTube channel).

Of course, none of this is meant to undermine the people who posted about Shawn Lane and Allan Holdsworth, but damn, Bryssling is one of the greatest rhythm writers I've ever seen. I'd throw so much money at him if I could.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 9, 2013)

Gotta add Mike Gilbert from Severed Savior. Dude's solos are frighteningly good.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 10, 2013)

As a Non metal suggestion, I would say Prince should get a lot more recognition for his guitar playing, he really is a monster player, things like Peach, The Undertaker, The Ride, Purple Rain..... but his rhythm playing is unbelievable pick any song of his for an example

Back on Metal, Rocky George from Suicidal Tendencies.... That intro solo to You Can't Bring Me Down.... 

Bruce Bouillet has always lived in Paul Gilberts shadow, but personally I away's preferred him on the Racer X albums and I still LOVE his post Racer X band, The Scream, some incredible Blues Rock playing on that album


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 10, 2013)

Richie Kotzen is a phenomenal guitarist who has put in decades of work, and I don't think he has ever gotten enough recognition. 

I'd also say that Ryan Knight, Emil Werstler, Dustie Waring, Paul Waggoner, and Wes Hauch are all great metal guitarists that don't really get the recognition they deserve. 

And even though he's in a platinum selling band, I'd say Mike Mushok of Staind. He is a pretty badass guitarist, definitely capable of more than most people realize or give him credit for. 

Outside of hard rock and metal, I would say Ben Harper doesn't get enough recognition for his slide guitar skills. I've heard Ben do some pretty awesome things.


----------



## NickB11 (Jul 10, 2013)

I would have to say Rob Marcello. Most people pass him off as a neo-classical shredder, which he definitely can do...BUT he is a monster player in general. He can play it all, from jazz/blues/country/shred. The demos he does for Boss/Roland products are amazing.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 10, 2013)

a2c of Mintjam. 

Admittedly I've been on a Mintjam binge, but seriously he's one of the most soulful players I've heard and needs more recognition. 









Dat vibrato... 


Also Yuya Komoguchi needs more recognition as well:



EDIT: More Yuya shout out.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 11, 2013)

Not sure if anyone mentioned Jerry Cantrell yet... But... Jerry Cantell...


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 11, 2013)

Mats Haugen from Circus Maximus.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 11, 2013)

probably me.
LOL, jk. I suck. 

I think Brian Eschbach, from the Black Dahlia Murder. Don't get me wrong, Ryan is amazing, but Brian plays the tightest rhythm guitar in the western hemisphere.


----------



## FarBeyondDriven16 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jakub Zytecki for sure!


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd also like to nominate James Murphy. Everything he does is nothing short of brilliant.


----------



## rapterr15 (Jul 11, 2013)

+1 to Zytecki, Mats Haugen, and Henrik Danhage. I had forgotten how good Danhage's playing is on In Search of Truth and Recreation Day. And Haugen's playing on Isolate is amazing! The riffing during the chorus to A Darkened Mind is ridiculously awesome.


----------



## Perihelion (Jul 11, 2013)

+1 for Jonas Bryssling 

My first vote goes to Mathieu Pascal from Gorod, great riffs, tasteful yet technical soloing, and a good songwriter to boot. My other choice would have to be Michel Nienhuis from Exivious/Dodecahedron. Mostly because he is so versatile, Exivious and Dodecahedron are polar opposites on the metal spectrum.


----------



## thrsher (Jul 11, 2013)

jesper stromblad


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jul 11, 2013)

thrsher said:


> jesper stromblad



 Jesper is one of the most respected guitarists in Melodic Death metal (and rightfully so)


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 12, 2013)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Mats Haugen from Circus Maximus.





 

2:50 Solo Jeez... 


+1 Criss Oliva! I should slap myself for forgetting Criss Oliva...

3:10...

Justin Derrico from Pink's Band is ridiculously good.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 12, 2013)

Xiphos68 said:


> Justin Derrico from Pink's Band is ridiculously good.




Def agree with this, saw Pink earlier this year and Derrico was awesome!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 12, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned Jerry Cantrell yet... But... Jerry Cantell...



So much yes!!  One of my first influences to pick up a guitar, along with Hetfield and Dimebag. Still one of my favorite guitarists/musicians.

And I'd like to throw Brent Mason's name in to this conversation. He does TONS of session work for some of the biggest names in country and most people don't even know his name. But he's a phenomenal guitarist and writer.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 12, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Billy Corgan is known for songwriting but rarely mentioned as guitar great. His solos on Siamese Dream are some of the best non-wankoff solos out there (Soma's solo in particular gives me chills). Micheal Akerfelt for similar reasons - nice tasty solos, not super technically proficient.



Agreed, however Akerfeldt can still out-shred most guitarists. He's incredible, technically, on electric and especially acoustic.


----------



## s4tch (Jul 13, 2013)

Me. Nobody knows me, I'm a bit better than that.

Trolling besides: Pete Lesperance. He's a monster of a player.


----------



## isispelican (Jul 13, 2013)

chris cornell


----------



## thesnowdog (Jul 13, 2013)

Roine Stolt


----------



## Perihelion (Jul 13, 2013)

John McLaughlin


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jul 13, 2013)

Any gypsy jazz, flamenco & country guitarists are ridiculously underrated in SS.org


----------



## Sunyata (Jul 13, 2013)

Kirk Hammett. Most dullards are too thick to understand his amazing tone, subtlety and graceful use of wah.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Jul 13, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> Alex Machacek:



To me Alex Machacek is the MOST underrated player these days, he's unique, he has harmonic brilliance, his talent is recognized by the likes of Allan Holdsworth, John McLaughlin, Shawn Lane and Guthrie Govan, yet he's still unknown (compared to young players like Tom Quayle, Kurt Rosenwinkel, etc..). 

He sounds like a lovechild between Frank Zappa, John McLaughlin and Allan Holdsworth.


----------



## Alimination (Jul 13, 2013)

I saw Yes perform last night.

Man, I'm going to put my money on Steve Howe. What a brilliant player.


----------



## Basti (Jul 13, 2013)

Fucking Larry Lalonde, from Possessed to Primus.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jul 13, 2013)

Ty Tabor (King's X) Great solos, beautiful melodies and just amazing chording. Truly unique.

Petey G (RED SEAS FIRE) Most people are hating on the whole Djent thing, but their riffs have more to them than chug chug chug. Good melodies, progressive, and just great songs if you have an open mind. 

Patrik Jensen (The Haunted) Thrashy and melodic. Raw and beasty.Another treasure from Sweden.

Toki Wartooth


----------



## ncfiala (Jul 13, 2013)

Ron Jarzombek


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jul 14, 2013)

Govan Emmanuel said:


> To me Alex Machacek is the MOST underrated player these days, he's unique, he has harmonic brilliance, his talent is recognized by the likes of Allan Holdsworth, John McLaughlin, Shawn Lane and Guthrie Govan, yet he's still unknown (compared to young players like Tom Quayle, Kurt Rosenwinkel, etc..).
> 
> He sounds like a lovechild between Frank Zappa, John McLaughlin and Allan Holdsworth.



This says it all:

Truth In Shredding: Alex Machacek: Allan Holdsworth "You guys are f***ing nuts"


----------



## fps (Jul 14, 2013)

Adam Jones from Tool. Great tones, always, clean and distorted, great textures, cool riffs, otherworldly sound.


----------



## fps (Jul 14, 2013)

As Konfyouzd said too, Jerry Cantrell, the man is just one of the greatest musicians of all time, his recorded output is of staggeringly high quality.


----------



## kchay (Jul 14, 2013)

+1 for the dude from Soreption- don't seem them mentioned a lot to be honest. But jeeez watch their recent vids and it's like, whoa.
Also +1 for Josh Baumann. No idea how I came across him but it's just trippy.


----------



## kchay (Jul 14, 2013)

Also, Stanley Jordan.


----------



## vstealth (Jul 14, 2013)

Ihsahn for sure. That guy is a genius.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jul 14, 2013)

chris haskett (rollins band v1)
robin finick (nin)
jeff tuttle (DEP)
prince (despite being a gigantic douchenozzle, guy can *play*)


----------



## Decapitated666 (Jul 14, 2013)

There's way too big of a list for this:

Wes Hauch
Marc Okubo
Ryan Knight
Anton Svedin
Matt Moliti
Devin Townsend
Christopher Arp
Tim Tiszczenko
Mathieu Pascal & Nicolas Alberny
Philippe "Pat" Tougas (The most underrated if you ask me. He's ridiculous)
Emil Werstler
Brian Eschbach
Brandon Ellis
Craig Peters
Ryan Glisan


----------



## Pweaks (Jul 14, 2013)

Even though Buckethead has gained more recognition I think his still way underrated. I think people still judge him too much based on his technical abilities. I think his a very well rounded player who can play whatever he wants. 

Some other guys: Alex Lifeson, Stephen Carpenter and Steve Howe.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jul 14, 2013)

Decapitated666 said:


> There's way too big of a list for this:
> 
> Wes Hauch
> Marc Okubo
> ...



Good call on Craig Peters. His technique is superb!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 14, 2013)

Imma throw this out there: Pat DiNizo from The Smithereens. His playing isn't mindblowing in the slightest, but he can REALLY write catchy music.


----------



## Dooky (Jul 14, 2013)

Jarle H. Olsen. 
I think this guy is an amazing guitarist. He has great chops and really good melodies. I think he deserves way more recognition.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 15, 2013)

Govan Emmanuel said:


> To me Alex Machacek is the MOST underrated player these days, he's unique, he has harmonic brilliance, his talent is recognized by the likes of Allan Holdsworth, John McLaughlin, Shawn Lane and Guthrie Govan, yet he's still unknown (compared to young players like Tom Quayle, Kurt Rosenwinkel, etc..).
> 
> He sounds like a lovechild between Frank Zappa, John McLaughlin and Allan Holdsworth.


----------



## focusbob (Jul 15, 2013)

CHON - Dew (Guitar Playthrough) - YouTube

^These guys.


----------



## AdenM (Jul 15, 2013)

My "list":
Jade Puget of AFI - As a big AFI fan, esp of some of their lesser known work, this guy doesn't follow the traditional three chord punk format, he makes punk rock interesting to me, and almost proggy at times. He uses really big/open chords at times too.
Marc Okubo - Guy is a demon in terms of hand and finger strength, dexterity, and speed. As a "progressive/technical" band, Veil of Maya tends to get overshadowed IMO.
Lee McKinney - cuz Jason Richardson *nuffsaid*
Jari Maenpaa of Wintersun cause he is an amazing songwriter/musician.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 15, 2013)

Joe Haley from Psycroptic, absolutely plays most of these new djent players to the ground:



Massively talented.


----------



## blaaargh (Jul 15, 2013)

Michael Mason from Gaza. No one can write guitar parts like he can. No Absolutes is a ....ing masterpiece.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 15, 2013)

focusbob said:


> CHON - Dew (Guitar Playthrough) - YouTube
> 
> ^These guys.



Pretty legit, a lot of feeling as well. Maybe they should write their songs a little differently since at times it sounds like the parts are unrelated, but this is good stuff.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 15, 2013)

AdenM said:


> My "list":
> Jade Puget of AFI - As a big AFI fan, esp of some of their lesser known work, this guy doesn't follow the traditional three chord punk format, he makes punk rock interesting to me, and almost proggy at times. He uses really big/open chords at times too.
> Marc Okubo - Guy is a demon in terms of hand and finger strength, dexterity, and speed. As a "progressive/technical" band, Veil of Maya tends to get overshadowed IMO.
> Lee McKinney - cuz Jason Richardson *nuffsaid*
> Jari Maenpaa of Wintersun cause he is an amazing songwriter/musician.




Good point about Lee McKinney. Just because he doesnt market himself as a modern day shred god people overlook the fact that he's just as much of one as Jason Richardson.

Kiko Loureiro from Angra maybe, though he's less underrated and more underexposed. Those who know who he is dont tend to underrate him.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 15, 2013)

Paul Ryan from Origin


----------



## Dooky (Jul 16, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> Joe Haley from Psycroptic, absolutely plays most of these new djent players to the ground:
> 
> 
> 
> Massively talented.



One of my claims to fame is that I used to live down the street from the Haley brothers and used to see them walk past my house every so often while my band was practicing... don't know if he could hear us or not. Considering his and his brothers talent he most likely would've thought we were shit anyway


----------



## chriseffect (Jul 16, 2013)

Bobby Hambel
Frank Novinec


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 17, 2013)

Dooky said:


> One of my claims to fame is that I used to live down the street from the Haley brothers and used to see them walk past my house every so often while my band was practicing... don't know if he could hear us or not. Considering his and his brothers talent he most likely would've thought we were shit anyway



Haha that is a great story. 

I never considered Dave to be an exceptional drummer, he's just learned how to play really fast over the decades of practice he's gotten. I used to think it was mad awesome until Psycroptic made their songs a lot simpler, where his creativity (or lack thereof) was dull. 

Joe however is a great guitar player, by any stretch. I saw them live in 2010 and was simply blown away, he picked everything with this insane hybrid stuff he does and rhythm was always so ferocious and groovy. He is a sight to behold.


----------



## gunch (Jul 17, 2013)

Matt Sotelo

Leon Macey

Shaune Kelly


Have to give it to Greg Kubacki from Car Bomb too, He doesn't have any playthroughs or vids demonstrating all the weird shit he does, which adds to the mystery.


----------



## Dooky (Jul 17, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> Haha that is a great story.
> 
> I never considered Dave to be an exceptional drummer, he's just learned how to play really fast over the decades of practice he's gotten. I used to think it was mad awesome until Psycroptic made their songs a lot simpler, where his creativity (or lack thereof) was dull.
> 
> Joe however is a great guitar player, by any stretch. I saw them live in 2010 and was simply blown away, he picked everything with this insane hybrid stuff he does and rhythm was always so ferocious and groovy. He is a sight to behold.


Yeah, I love Dave's hybrid picking technique! I've tried doing it but don't have the patients - I give it ago every so often though.
I'd heard from another local musician that Dave & Joe used to live in this house that they converted the attic into a sound proofed practice room. Cos, although I didn't know exactly which house was theirs (not that I tried to find out, that would be way too creepy & stalkerish), we could never hear them practicing. But then I guess they did it so they could practice till all hours. Would have loved to have been able to stand out on the street and hear them practice though.


----------



## abandonist (Jul 17, 2013)

This dude I heard on the corner while he busked just ....ing destroying Amazing Grace.

He is vastly underrated.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 18, 2013)

Dooky said:


> Yeah, I love Dave's hybrid picking technique! I've tried doing it but don't have the patients - I give it ago every so often though.
> I'd heard from another local musician that Dave & Joe used to live in this house that they converted the attic into a sound proofed practice room. Cos, although I didn't know exactly which house was theirs (not that I tried to find out, that would be way too creepy & stalkerish), we could never hear them practicing. But then I guess they did it so they could practice till all hours. Would have loved to have been able to stand out on the street and hear them practice though.



I suck at Hybrid picking so I feel you man, what impresses me also is how clean his technique. I went to a regular death metal show, and was appalled how by sloppy everything sounded, not to mention the extreme level of distortion. Thats what i like about joe haley, he doesn't use that.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 19, 2013)

I also think jason richardson is underated the kid can shred.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 20, 2013)

A few more I'd like to bring up so people can check them out.

Lee Luland from Prospekt (killer Sy. X style band!):



Get their EP here:

Prospekt

Colin Gailey:



His album is great for Satch, Vai, JP fans:

Colin Gailey | Lucid Dream | CD Baby Music Store

Simone Mularoni from DGM:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 14, 2013)

Allan holdsworth, Shane gibson also.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 15, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> Allan holdsworth, Shane gibson also.



How is Allan Holdsworth underrated?


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Aug 15, 2013)

Easily, Easily Bumblefoot (Ron thal) few others have mentioned him,
but he is the rock/prog equivalent of Guthrie... should be known just as well
He was a true inovater in his earlier days (his first album the adventures of bumblefoot is *still* completely unique)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edg3KLAcnYQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44lzG2WINyE
though its a shame he's wasting his time now with guns and roses

also Dave Martone (he is easily in the ranks of Vai and Satriani)
and Glenn Proudfoot for his innovative over the neck and thumb sweeping:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAlhSwJI1m8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=379CKp15P0g


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 15, 2013)

You dont hear alot about him at least i dont. Hell i just even heard of him a few years ago so imo he is at least to me.


----------



## THB430 (Sep 26, 2013)

I will agree with all the above listed just thought I would add a few more.

AJ Minette -The Human Abstract
Jeff Ling -Parkway Drive
Joe Cocchi -Within Ruins


----------



## jbab (Sep 26, 2013)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 26, 2013)

SO MANY!
Chris feener, jeff waters, mike spreitzer, ryan and greg from allegaeon, ola englund, keith merrow, vogg from decapitated, michael and chris amott are some that come to mind.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Oct 2, 2013)

don't know their names but they're crazy good 

Also Aaron Marshall of Intervals


----------



## thatguyupthere (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 3, 2013)

I have banged this drum before I know I have but gonna again stand up for CC Deville and Mick Marrs, think both of them are criminally underrated players and song writers. 

Also throw in Jon Love the original guitarist in Love/Hate (GREAT band!) I love his playing, really quirky and left field, things like Happy Hour and Evil Twin off Wasted in America, and then you have Blackout in the Red Room.... slab of fcuking awesomeness! 

And checked out some live youtube stuff yesterday of the revamped Femme Fatale, Lorraine Lewis band from the late 80's, she is back and now has Courtney Cox and Nita Strauss in the band (from Iron Maidens). Obviously yes before anyone states the bleeding obvious, they are both very hot and being women they have b00bs (yah! well spotted you!) but I think they are both extremely talented guitarists and be really cool to actually hear them record some original material with Femme Fatale. Nita's Consume the Fire work is really cool too


----------



## vilk (Nov 12, 2013)

Did anyone say Lasse Johansson from Candlemass? That guy's solos are brilliant. I kind of forgot that Candlemass was a band for a minute even though I used to listen to them all the time, and now I'm relistening to their discography and the dude is a genius. Maybe the best part of the band, though there's no denying that dudeman can wail on that microphone.


----------



## Nick4764 (Nov 12, 2013)

Robert Vigna from Immolation, amazing guitarist and writer, he could make his guitar really scream, not to mention he paved the way for a lot of the dissonant death metal bands coming out today, speaking of which...

@2:34
Michael Hoggard from Ulcerate.
Others that could be included
Luc Lemay
Jason Gobel
Joe Haley
Jonas Bryssling
Peter Lake (Theory in Practice)


----------



## source field (Dec 3, 2013)

1+ for someone mentioning Alex Machacek.

Also Alex Hutchings:

shreddy, rock-fusion stuff



blues stuff (robben ford & bb king style)



acoustic stuff



blues to country to smooth jazz to rock



rippin' some george benson stuff



I think Alex Hutchings and Guthrie Govan may be the official final word in electric-guitar when it comes to versatility and technicality 
(and they can play over changes too, although not as harmonically complex as say, Allan Holdsworth, Tal Farlow, *insert true jazz/fusion cats here*), too bad it looks like Alex doesn't have an album out..


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 19, 2014)

You hear about the band all the time, but no one, I mean no one ever talks about RAND BURKEY from Atheist. I guess it's easy to get caught up with the drum and bass on an album like Unquestionable Presence, but there are so many unique sounding leads littered throughout. Most of it is basic techniques like 2 handed/1 string tapping, and tremolo picking.. but he does it in a way that sounds so different from everybody else. And those bends? HORI SHIET! So he's not a technique innovator, but a dynamics innovator, if that makes any sense. I've never heard anyone like him.


I've also been told by a member of the band, that he was left handed, but played a right handed guitar upside down like Jimi Hendrix. Cool, no big deal I guess. Then I was told that he strung it UPSIDE DOWN. This blew my ....ing balls off, and I still can't wrap my head around it. I wasn't doubting the source for a minute, but I had to go to Youtube to investigate, and he is indeed playing the chords on the bottom end of the board, and the solos on the top end, where our low E, A, and D strings would be(or whatever crazy tuning you people use).


----------



## Anchang-Style (Sep 19, 2014)

Daita
Used to be the Guitar Wiz of Power J-Rocker Siam Shade and was just killing it with his guitar work. Then went Solo and became one of THE instrumental player in Japan (playing a G3 tour in Japan according to Wiki). Sadly he is not very well known outside of Japan and to J-Rocker (as Siam Shade is, a shame considering how good a rock band they were / are).
The brilliant Virtuoso from his Siam Shade days (singer takes a break, but great band)


Some rather chlled sound from his solo work


And some all out guitar work


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 20, 2014)

^ This thread might interest you. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-arrows-feat-daita-ex-siam-shade-binecks.html


----------



## Shimme (Sep 20, 2014)

Dustie Warring from BTBAM. The dude is a beast, and he's just phenomenal live, honestly I think he's a better player than Waggoner.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 21, 2014)

Anders Nystrom from katatonia...quality guitarist


----------



## revivalmode (Sep 21, 2014)

This dude


----------



## beerandbeards (Sep 21, 2014)

I didnt see John 5 on anyones list. I personally had no idea how good he was simply based on who he played for (manson and zombie). That dude shreds those teles


----------



## beerandbeards (Sep 21, 2014)

Also Paul Ryan from Origin


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Sep 22, 2014)

since they split up recently, i am gonna say:
Drop from Sybreed
dude is a rhythm monster!


----------



## Korbain (Sep 22, 2014)

beerandbeards said:


> I didnt see John 5 on anyones list. I personally had no idea how good he was simply based on who he played for (manson and zombie). That dude shreds those teles



Oath. Animal of a guitarist 

Going to throw in Billy Howerdel from a perfect circle...he writes some awsome melodies and has some nice variety to his playing. 

Also a huge Wes Borland fan, regardless of him being in limp bizkit, he's a cool guitarist!


----------



## porknchili (Sep 22, 2014)

Underrated players you say?

Richie Allen, Al Joseph, Dean Cascione, Charlie Sahona, Christophe Godin, Joe Haley, Mats Haugen, Kelly Simonz, Alex Silkin, Feodor Dosumov, Takayoshi Ohmura, John 5, and Pop Woravit.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 22, 2014)

I am gonna say Reb Beach, even though there is a decent amount of love on here for him. If he had been in any other band other than Winger he would have been huge back in the day and tbh, now Doug Aldrich has left Whitesnake, really deserves to be given the spot light by David Coverdale.


----------



## paulyrhythm (Sep 23, 2014)

John5. Jake E. Lee. John Browne. 

Meshuggah (top 100 players in world says GW magazine yet still arent given the respect they serve by a huge portion of metal community imo)


----------



## slapnutz (Sep 23, 2014)

Underrated or under-appreciated? 

Most of us know killer players here who just aren't well known. 

..however I too was blown away by John5 since i initially only knew him from Manson.

..and not coz he just shreds but he shreds bluegrass style!


----------



## schecter58 (Sep 23, 2014)

Two players come to mind.

Alex Lifeson - Rush
Daniel Mongrain - Martyr


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Sep 23, 2014)

Some already mentioned here and others :

Joe Chawki
Takayoshi Ohmura
Robert Vigna
Joe Holmes
Bryan Baker
Elman Namazoglu
Todd Duane
Terry Syrek
Danny Tunker
Tom Gardiner


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Sep 23, 2014)

....and not to forget :


Josh Travis
Akira Takasaki
Wolfgang Zenk
Jarle H.Olsen
Gianluca Ferro


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Sep 23, 2014)

Michael Wilton and Chris DeGarmo from Queensryche get almost no cred at all but they were ....ing stellar.
Also, Warren DeMartini


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 24, 2014)

TauSigmaNova said:


> Warren DeMartini



Players player. One of the tastiest guitarists of any genre ever imo


----------

